# Project clean in Eclipse



## kossy (20. Dez 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. Eclipse. Um ein besseres Verständnis von Eclipse zu erhalten, würde ich gerne wissen wollen, was der Befehl "Project clean" ganz genau technisch eigentlich bewirkt. Ich habe ihn zwar shcon häufiger genutzt, um lästige und nicht plausible Fehler in einem Eclipse Project zu beseitigen, aber die technischen Details dieses Befehl sind mir immernoch ein wenig schleierhaft. 

Kann das vielleicht jemand mit seinen eigenen Worten kurz zusammenfassen?

Danke für die Hilfe !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## Marcinek (20. Dez 2012)

Google kaputt???


----------



## kossy (20. Dez 2012)

Läuft fantastisch, wohl eher keine prägnanten Antworten gefunden !


----------



## Marcinek (20. Dez 2012)

Gerade mal geprüft. Gibt genau die richtige Antwort. 

Welche suchbegriffe hast du verwendet?


----------



## Gonzo17 (20. Dez 2012)

Let me google that for you

Erstes Ergebnis auf stackoverflow.com

Prägnanter könnte ich es auch nicht sagen.


----------

